# What is this white stuff on the substrate?



## Tony Nugget (Mar 28, 2017)

Started to appear on driftwood too


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks to be a fungus - fairly common in new setups (I'm guessing it's new since it's so spotlessly clean 

It's harmless to the fish and should start to deteriorate as the tank matures (keep up with your water changes)


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you rocks aquarium safe?
They look sort of like raw granite, this may alter your water parameters.


----------

